# Difference between 少し and 少ない



## bruno321

Well, just what's written on the title. Is there a difference in their meaning? Are they interchangeable?

Thanks.


----------



## samanthalee

Their meanings are about the same. However, they are not interchangeable. 少し is an adverb while 少ない is an adjective.


----------



## SpiceMan

Sukoshi es poco.
Sukunai es poco (pero en el sentido de insuficiente solamente).


----------



## bruno321

SpiceMan said:


> Sukoshi es poco.
> Sukunai es poco (pero en el sentido de insuficiente solamente).



Ok, now I get it, but then what's the difference between:

少し (sukoshi) and 少々 (shoushou) ?


----------



## Flaminius

少々 belongs to a more formal register than 少し.  Other than that, they are the same.


----------



## Anatoli

Flaminius said:


> 少々 belongs to a more formal register than 少し.  Other than that, they are the same.




Flaminius, you probably misread the question  It's 少し vs 少ない, not 少々 vs 少ない.

I agree with Samanthalee's answer.

人は少ないです。 There are few people.
少し寒いです。 It's a little cold.


----------



## samanthalee

Flaminius didn't misread the question. He was just being indulgent and is allowing multiple questions in a thread. (See below) 



bruno321 said:


> Ok, now I get it, but then what's the difference between:
> 
> 少し (sukoshi) and 少々 (shoushou) ?


----------



## Anatoli

I see, thanks Samanthalee and apologies to Flaminius.  I missed Bruno's post.


----------



## Aoyama

But then, 少し may mean _a little (of)_ and 少ない may mean _not enough _, which is the original meaning, being a _negative form_ .


----------



## cheshire

> 少し is an adverb while 少ない is an adjective.


If you are a beginner you should just remember this.
ムッシュー青山、think!


----------

